# 27in Sanyo tube TV making buzzing sound



## olblue82 (Dec 14, 2010)

A few months ago my older model tube tv began making a low buzzing sound whenever it was on. I was unable to pinpoint the location of it. No changes of the environment had occurred when it started. It is fairly old so I'm assuming it is just a part going out. 

I have removed the back cover (after leaving it turned off for many days for safety reasons) and now I can tell the sound is coming from the circuit board at the bottom of the tv. I have tried clearing the area of dust/cobwebs but the sound has continued and had since gotten much louder. I'm not going to pay to have it repaired since it is older, but would like to repair it myself if possible. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Buzzing from a circuit board is usually a transformer delaminating or under extra load. It could be aging in the set causing it to draw more current or a bad transformer. Either way, no easy fixes usually. Be careful.


----------



## olblue82 (Dec 14, 2010)

Is there a cheap part or parts I can purchase I can replace to see if the will resolve the issue? If so what would they be called and where could I get them. Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is no easy symptom-repair relationship here. It takes troubleshooting and observation to find the source of such a problem. You have to identify the source of the noise, then the REASON that it is being more noisy. You could have a bad part like a transformer that is just noisy, or you could have a bunch of aging caps that are causing a load which makes it more noisy and more likely to delaminate. There is no easy answer to your question.


----------

